# farmall super C hydraulics???



## vance (Sep 5, 2012)

alright guys, 
im restoring my farmall super c and its been going pretty good so far. . . that being said a have ran into a little problem. my touch controll pump arms will not move when a move the linkages? but the wierd par is is that a tore everything down and put it back together and it worked fine. i notice a small leak up by the pump. so i removed the two lines and the pump cover that covers the two gears. there were two o-rings on the lines and one larger square type o-ring that runs in a grouve around the two gears. i had the two smaller o-rings, but not the large one. i matched the large square one up at work with a round o- ring. came home and put it back together, blead it like my manual said to and nothing... if any of you guys could help me out that would be great! thanks!


----------



## vance (Sep 5, 2012)

i must have stumpped every one. . . .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Iam betting Countryboy the man who can help you.


----------



## vance (Sep 5, 2012)

i replaced the o-ring with a thinner new one and it primed right up and running like a champ! thanks guys


----------

